
Russia plans to 'unplug' from internet - escapologybb
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47198426
======
cm2187
With DNS caches all over the places, they would have to unplug for at least
48h before they can be certain nothing is broken.

------
BillFranklin
Interestingly, this wouldn't have been possible under TPP.

~~~
pedrocx486
Do you really believe the Russian government cares about trade agreements?

